# Any luck with Lexapro?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

My DR is VERY SEVERE at the moment and it's been unbearable for the past few days. I've heard that Lexapro helps well with DR. Any luck? How long does it take to kick in and start working?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I just started taking it yesterday.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It helped my panic attacks. You should pick up a book called "Overcoming depersonalization".
It will help your DP a lot.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/23957-my-story-and-recovery/page__p__208681__fromsearch__1#entry208681

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/23882-my-dp-crazzziness/page__p__208076__hl__crazzziness__fromsearch__1#entry208076

hope you will feel better soon !


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you so much!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> thank you so much!


you're welcome


----------



## Smallz (Oct 18, 2010)

hi! i've been taking lexapro for about 4 months now. i started feeling more like myself within a couple weeks. and after a month, most of my anxiety was gone. it takes a little while to work, but it is definitely better than eating xanax. i'm pro-lexapro!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes im on lexapro too, my anxiety is very low, and so is my depression.
Altho i get irritable sometimes, this is totally worth it, my laughs are REAL again, cause without lexapro i just smile at jokes of my friends but dont really find them funny or anything, but now i really find that shit funny again!


----------

